# Bear Or Hurricane Lake



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

this sunday im making a fishing trip to bear lake or hurricane lake which one do yall prefer for catching bass


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

hurricane more bass, bear bigger bass...both are hit or miss though.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Hurricane for more fish, but Bear for less pressure. 

NJD


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

appreciate it guys


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just fish both, they are close together...one has to produce


----------

